# newbie-lighting help



## bud_is_good (Aug 14, 2005)

hey guys i need help i recently converted my wardrobe in to a growing wardrobe its abot 180cm long and about 80-100cm wide i have 2 white widows in flowering at the moment with a 400watt lucagrow light in there. my problem is i live with my parents and they dont know that im growing so i cant go and drill holes in the walls or ceiling to get ventalation but i do open the door for around 4 hours a day to give it freash air but it gets really hot in there when the light is on (around 40 celsius/90-95 ferinheit) and i think this is way to hot for them as some of the leaves are drying out i spray them everyday and water them every 3-4 days but this does not help should i change the light is there any other light that i can use please help they are not doin so well this is also my first time so im not sure if im doin it right they no way near as good as the plants i see on they forum only little amount of bud for plants that are nearly 1 metre tall


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 14, 2005)

do you spray them when your light is on? I would suggest you use flos try to get 2 or 3 125watt red spectrum flos for flower. 95 fahrenheit is very hot for a marijuana plant and it will dry your leaves since you don't even have venting. I keep my grow room about 75-80 fahrenheit. Also i suggest you get a air humidifier it's about $80 on ebay, it will help you keep the air little cooler and humid. Good Luck


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah i spray them when the light is on is this a bad thing?? i will go and buy some new light tomorrow how low would you recommend to hang the new lights and do they produce heat thanks for you help bizzy323 much appreciated


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 14, 2005)

never spray the plant when your lights are on, it will dry your leaves and leave spots. always spray them when your lights are off, but i don't suggest you spray it everyday other then to water it normally. If you get flos, they don't really make heat so since your flowering now you can hang them about 2inches on top of your plants, im sure it will be cooler then with that 400watt system you got running now. I would also get some mylar in there if you don't have it already. What nuts are you using? Also i forgot to ask do you have the ballast in the grow room?


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2005)

You should *NOT* be growing in your parents house without their full knowledge and consent.   You are risking _their_ freedom and possessions.
   Being the "Adults" of the house, they are fully liable for anything and everything that occurs in that house, _with or without their knowlwdge_ not you.


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 14, 2005)

yes i do have a ballast in the growing room and whats a mylar and nuts?? not to sure what you mean should i be using them and i will be telling my parents tonight as they used to smoke when they were younger and they know that i smoke and they dont mind so it should be sweet but i will be telling them and my dad was growing 2 years ago but stopped cause we moved houses and he couldnt be bothered setting up agian so i took his equipment and set it up for myself but didnt tell them that i was doing it, sorry if i offended you hick but trust me i will be leting them know


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 14, 2005)

bud if you going to let your parents know then why not vent your grow room? nuts=nutrients. you can see what a mylar is here http://www.ezhydrokit.com/product_info.php?cPath=37_39&products_id=105


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 14, 2005)

oh i see yeah i do have mylar put along the the wall im using some nutrients called budzilla and earth juice its apparently really good for them and i cant vent the room cause they wont let me put hole in the ceiling or walls would you recommend any other nuts and i might flush the plant soil out in a couple of days just incase iv over fed them with nuts will this help


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 14, 2005)

bud I never used does nuts, but since there organic they should be good maybe someone else here can tell if its good or not, don't flush your system unless you have nutrient burns.


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 15, 2005)

how can u tell if you have nut burns sorry for all this i just dont know much about all the info im getting thanks for your help


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thats a picture of nutrient burn. when you have sometime take a look at this site http://greenmanspage.com/guides/ it tells you everything you would ever need to know about growing MJ.


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks bizzy323 youve been a very big help ill take a look at that site soon, some of the leaves do have burns like that but how would i know which is dry leaves and which is nut burn


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 15, 2005)

dry leaves turn yellow-brown, nutrient burn doesn't dry the leave it burns spot to spot and the edges of the leaves. here is another picture of heat stress which looks pretty much like nutrient burn. If your having nutrient burn problems you must flush with clear, clean water immediately to allow the roots to recover, and prevent further damage. good luck


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks bizzy323 youv been a big help most appreciated


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmmm. You say you don't want your parents to know but that you're gonna tell them?
When?  When you're in a foster home?


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 15, 2005)

i didnt want to tell them i not sure why just thought they would get upset and say that they made a mistake smoking when they used to, and i have told them my mum was abit upset but got over it and my dad was ok with it but as long as i only grow once in awhile like when im runnig out then i can grow another plant


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 15, 2005)

When you're running out you grow another plant?
You know that takes 4 months seed to bud.  You must have the patience of Job.

I'm not trying to slam you.  But I believe parents have a right to know what's going on in their pad, since they will be liable, and could lose everything if you get popped.
And you'll end up in a foster home, as well as any other younger siblings if any.
Here's an idea--next spring, plant outdoors, in the woods.  You can get over a lb. per plant outdoors.


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 15, 2005)

thats cool the problem is the nearest woods are like more then 2 hours drive away as i live in the city and it wouldn't be safe growing out there as there are too many people that grow there and they are dangerous people, i have clones so i can harvest once amonth (well thats what im hoping) and buying here isn't that safe either, its actually safer growing indoors for yourself then going out and buying


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 16, 2005)

I lived in one of the biggest cities in the world, 90 minutes from the woods, and I grew in them for 30 years.
Often I'd do my hour each way hike and not see a single person on the trail.
And I'm not dangerous. 

You seen to keep trying to come up with justifications why you're betraying your parents and putting your family in jeapordy.


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 16, 2005)

ok ok i stop growing at home, thanks for the help anyways


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 16, 2005)

the question is... how will the police catch you and prasacute your parents..


----------



## bud_is_good (Aug 16, 2005)

well thanks for your your help this forum is of no use to me now oh and like i said in my last post i have stopped growing its all gone and the reason i dont want to grow out doors is because there are to many crazy people out there growing, my friend who was growing in the woods got shot in the leg because he was growing to cloose to some other dudes plants (50m away) that he didnt even know was there thats why im worried i might get shot and have to limp to my car then drive 2 hours to the hospital. thanks bizzy323 big help but know i dont need it see ya ,and good bye


----------

